# Lexus GS300 Infinite Baffle



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

So another weekend on another car. 

This time it's a buddies car to do an Infinite baffle off the rear deck with a FI IB3 12". 

I really like the trunk of this car. HUGE. Stock 10-11" hole in the rear deck. Large flat area behind the rear seat to seal up the trunk. 

pics = 1000s of words, so i'll shut up:

rear deck:









behind the seats:









7/16" thick weather seal on bottom of plywood:









Bolted, not going anywhere:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

How I mounted the plywood:

Along the top of the plywood, I drill some 1/4" holes for my 1/4" bolts. Some on the sides as well and bolted to the support beams. 7/16" weather seal between the board and metal.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

The mount. 

Stock sub location:










Sub and baffle to be mounted on the rear deck:









Carpeted:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Trunk space galore:










Sexy PG XS6600 in the background:


















tis all.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I just realized something. As long as I have been into car audio, I have never heard an IB setup.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great work so far. 

The drivers side corner looks like a great candidate for an FG enclosure


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Great work so far.
> 
> The drivers side corner looks like a great candidate for an FG enclosure


I took note of that myself while messing with this trunk , but you know how I love my IB


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

I like it!! plain and simple.....betcha it gets the job done.


----------



## A-Mart (Jul 26, 2009)

cool install...thanks for posting


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job. I love Fi subs.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Knew I should have got a GS over the IS.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

is the trunk totally sealed off minus the wood part?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I tried to seal it as best as I can. I can say that its 100% sealed. Though not pictured, I used some expanding foam here and there.. Now I have some half-black hands.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James...you bastad, you never offered your services to me. Do I really have to call you buddy too? j/k  Great work dude! 

*PS: Buy Vin's Lexus, you'll look good in it !!*


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

hows it sound


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

nice! IB for the lows... whats up front?


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

this is great. Gives me some really good stuff to work with, as I'm considering doing a very similar build. awesome work!


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

fatboyracing said:


> hows it sound


x2 thats the important part!!


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Yeah have you powered it up yet? If so, is the deadening sufficient as you only did the top of the rear deck?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

uhm, the OP has been banned for whatever reason. he won't be answering your questions.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Haha, didn't even notice that the OP was James Bang. Oh well.


----------



## venZon (Oct 14, 2009)

I like how the sub is mounted up there. What kind of install is that called? I tried searching for more but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Barnaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Try this...


venZon said:


> Re: Lexus GS300* Infinite Baffle *


----------



## venZon (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm looking for other installs


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice, would someone do anything else different now? This car has 14.8 cubic feet trunk. I have a GS too so I'm looking to see if another GS'er is doing this.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

It's not pretty but it functions...atleast I think it does LOL


----------



## wazzab4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it possible to get the photos to work on this page i have been told this is a good one to look at.


----------

